# Sleep Is Hell



## MrEggsalad (Oct 2, 2008)

Every night I enter a twilight Hell. I simply can't sleep. But it isn't a matter of getting to sleep, no. I can technically "sleep". However my sleep is not restful, and often I am left with incredibly vivid and disturbing images from the night before that haunt me for the next day. It's been months since I have gotten a good night's sleep, and no matter what I wake up exhausted. My mom says sometimes she hears banging coming from my room, I don't know what that is. All I know is, I can not sleep for I am haunted at night.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

i've had this same experience minus the banging in the room, that could be do to you having an actual sleep disorder of some sort, but the haunting dreams that you think about all day the next day i can certainly relate to. it's no fun at all, you want to wake up and be done with it and yet everything you run into seems to remind you of the bad dreams you had the night before. Hope you get some better sleep!


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

the banging is you hitting shit probably because you're having nightmares alot.


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

I know what you mean by sleeping but waking up exhausted.
Feels like I don't sleep at all.
Sorry you are having the nightmares, though.
I'm glad I don't vividly remember my dreams/nightmares. Dp has completely diminished my memory :/


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

shaolinbomber said:


> the banging is you hitting shit probably because you're having nightmares alot.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I dont know why that was so funny :lol: :lol: I think its the way you said it, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!! are you the one that said something about wearing a sock on your dick and rubbing almond butter on your balls screaming that aliens invading that guys house?!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> shaolinbomber said:
> 
> 
> > the banging is you hitting shit probably because you're having nightmares alot.
> ...


You're strange. It's like you live a double standard life.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Hahahaa


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > shaolinbomber said:
> ...


I openly said that i sin sometimes, im not going to debate this over and over again, it is draining me and this isnt the thread to do it on. Im not going to talk about this on this guys thread out of respect for him. Ill send you a PM.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Lighten up.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

MrEggsalad said:


> Every night I enter a twilight Hell. I simply can't sleep. But it isn't a matter of getting to sleep, no. I can technically "sleep". However my sleep is not restful, and often I am left with incredibly vivid and disturbing images from the night before that haunt me for the next day. It's been months since I have gotten a good night's sleep, and no matter what I wake up exhausted. My mom says sometimes she hears banging coming from my room, I don't know what that is. All I know is, I can not sleep for I am haunted at night.


I dont get restfull sleep either dude. I wake up exhausted and stay exhausted all day. And I have on average about 4 or 5 nightmares a night and remember every one of them. So im right there with ya.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Man...are you sulking. I have a great prayer for sleep somewhere, always works for me.

I still get this sometimes Alan, it's like you are stuck in the dreams and feelings of terror from the dream the next day, its horrid but it does get better.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

Trying to sleep is hell. I HEAR MYSELF THINKING AND IT KILLS ME.


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

dancingwobbler said:


> Trying to sleep is hell. I HEAR MYSELF THINKING AND IT KILLS ME.


ah, I hear myself think, too.
24/7.
sometimes I think I'm going schizo but it's not like I hear a voice that could be in the same room as me reciting my thoughts.
I haven't yet found a way to stop this D:

:|


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

its sooooooooooooooooooooooo shit. VEry terrifying. Its 430 in the morning here and i cant sleep.


----------



## MrEggsalad (Oct 2, 2008)

Realiity said:


> dancingwobbler said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to sleep is hell. I HEAR MYSELF THINKING AND IT KILLS ME.
> ...


I think it's normal to hear yourself think, but is it normal to have different parts or personalities in your head? I get that sometimes, like different sides of myself but it's still all myself and I have conversations with myself.


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

ah, I have this too.
glad to hear I'm not the only one.. :/
It's scary because sometimes if I'm alone I'll think something and I will disagree with my self outloud. 
The only thing I'm really scared of is talking to myself in front of other people.
I've done it once already in front of my friend in class but I don't remember doing so.
I don't know, though. I hope it's normal.


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

Might want to have a sleep study done, but it all costs money, too much probably


----------



## IFEELWEIRD (Jul 4, 2009)

sleep was a real bad thing for me too. but this was because of its symptoms. i couldnt sleep because i felt like i was going to die. everytime i would wake up i wouldnt know where i would wake up. sometimes i had this weird feeling of thinking i was sleeping, but i was really awake! and yes, the horrible nightmares! sometimes i would wake up in a panic attack!

but seriously you really need your sleep!
try everything to sleep through the whole night.
try an herbal blend, with valerian root. try 5htp before you go to sleep.
fear is our worst enemy and it is what brings all of this so please try not to be so scared.
yeah its easier said than done, but it will help you.


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

Realiity said:


> I know what you mean by sleeping but waking up exhausted.
> Feels like I don't sleep at all.
> Sorry you are having the nightmares, though.
> I'm glad I don't vividly remember my dreams/nightmares. Dp has completely diminished my memory :/


Yeah, thats how I am, I probably do have nightmares, but I can't remember dreams/nightmares at all. Sleep is hell for me too, I toss and turn all night and wake up exhausted.


----------



## IFEELWEIRD (Jul 4, 2009)

dancingwobbler said:


> Trying to sleep is hell. I HEAR MYSELF THINKING AND IT KILLS ME.


dude i totally understand what your going through.
sleep really helps this and fear amplifies this effect. 
it really sux and the fear is inimagineable almost unbearable.
just hang in there and try to sleep and ask your doctor if he can prescribe something like klonopin that can calm you.


----------



## OZ3 (Jun 1, 2009)

I haven't slept before sunrise since early June. It's like, my body's become afraid of the dark or something. When I would try to sleep at night, I'd wake up randomly at night with these odd racing thoughts. I think it's because of this that I've become scared of the dark, and ultimately, sleep.

Yet to try sleeping pills because I'm worried they might mess me up even more.

I'm currently sleeping at about 7am until 2pm, although I won't be able to keep this up much longer as I return to college. The lack of sleep is also making me seriously irritable.

FML


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

OZ3 said:


> Yet to try sleeping pills because I'm worried they might mess me up even more.


I hear ya about the pills. They tend to send me into this nightmarish half-sleep/half-awake world that I feel are more exhausting than if I just didn't take the pills. Lower doses do seem to be better though.



OZ3 said:


> I'm currently sleeping at about 7am until 2pm.


Thats how I am when I don't have to go to school or work. I think its for different reasons though. I feel like I stay up late because I am trying to put off tomorrow as long as possible.


----------

